# Teichbauplaner als Software



## Snorkler (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben vor unseren Teich zu vergrößern, so auf 30-32 qm.
kenn jeman Softwareprogramme wo wir so etwas erstellen können und uns unsere Vorstellung 3D mäßig anseheh können. Wir möchten halt kein reines Koibecken mit 4x4x2 sonder schon Flachwasserzone usw.
Habe schon so viel im Netz gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
Hoffentlich hat jemand was von Euch.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbauplaner als Software*

Nun haben wir gedacht, Dir schnell etwas nennen zu können, denn wir hatten den link zum Programm extra gespeichert, als wir selbst mit der Planung angefangen haben, aber mussten eben feststellen, dass das Programm wohl eingestellt wurde. Vielleicht bekommst Du es ja noch irgendwo ....


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbauplaner als Software*

Hi alle,

der Link ist doch ok. Einfach im Link rechter Teil auf den Hinweis (auch Link) "Realtime Landscape Pro" gehen und dann kann man eben 99 Dittscher ausgeben...  

... und nun gute Nacht...


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbauplaner als Software*

Hi Rolf,

gibt noch nen schönen Teichplaner in 3 D und nur für 14 €.

http://www.koidream.de/index.php?cat=KAT641&product=P7065

Vielleicht hilfts weiter...


----------



## Snorkler (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbauplaner als Software*

Vielen lieben dank


Rolf


----------

